

Ask HN: Why would you name your company “Parse”, then have no REST docs for JS? - vonklaus

I know this isn&#x27;t the place for this, but I have been up for 48 hours straight after scrapping a ton of builds. Parse (The facebook BAAS) does not seem to have any documentation on making a simple request to an endpoint.<p>It is further complicated by the face that with a generic name like &quot;Parse&quot;, I get every thread talking about JSON data or REST API&#x27;s.<p>The documentation has a curl request and python. They keep jamming their SDK down my throat. Every thread in their develper forum with similar questions end with, &quot;no I didn&#x27;t end up getting it&quot;.<p>I admit I am not a 10X engineer, but FFS have an example in JS for a REST API endpoint.<p>tl:dr
Parse is a fucking terrible name, for a pretty decent service. Maybe I will start a company that provides great documentation. I&#x27;ll call it &quot;Programming Documentation&quot;. I&#x27;m sure that will be fucking easy to google.
======
vonklaus
I apologize, but for FFS I looked on SO, Parse Docs, Parse Forum, and Google.
Every result was either "it's not working" or a redirect to their SDK which I
can't use.

.get('normal-api-endpoint/thing-iwant', { // there are 4 headers that need to
go somewhere here

})

~~~
mattkrea
I'm not sure but I thought this was fairly clear.

[https://www.parse.com/docs/rest/guide#objects-creating-
objec...](https://www.parse.com/docs/rest/guide#objects-creating-objects)

The two headers (application ID and API key are right there) and translating a
cURL request to JS is pretty straightforward..

$.ajax({ url:
"[https://api.parse.com/1/classes/GameScore"](https://api.parse.com/1/classes/GameScore"),
method: "POST", headers: { 'X-Parse-Application-Id': "some ID", 'X-Parse-REST-
API-Key': "some key" }, body: "your data" }).done(function (xhr, status, res)
{ /* handle response */ });

------
aaronbrager
All of their REST endpoints are here:
[https://parse.com/docs/rest/guide/](https://parse.com/docs/rest/guide/)

